# New bike!



## gwad1970 (Jun 28, 2013)

serial # 395355 Any Idea on a year guys? Which parts aren't original?


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks to be early 20s I would say.  Replacement seat, pedals and grips were all added at some point, and there was a red celluloid insert behind the headbadge that probably went missing when the frame was repainted.  Still a nice Iver though.

Here's a thread that will provide some background on Iver Johnson bikes.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...olid-A-gathering-place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking more closely, I could be wrong about the seat, which may be original.  Is the leather stamped?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Super Nice!*

That is a Nice Find!

Love that Seat and Crank Assembly!!!

Enjoy It!!!


----------



## gwad1970 (Jun 28, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Looking more closely, I could be wrong about the seat, which may be original.  Is the leather stamped?




It is stamped messanger. Do you think the bars are correct also does anyone know anyone who can true and restore wooden rims?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2013)

It is a better option to order a set of 700c rims from Stutzman and lace them up with double-butted stainless steel spokes. You can then fit some cream colored Electra Amsterdam tires.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 28, 2013)

gwad1970 said:


> It is stamped messanger. Do you think the bars are correct also does anyone know anyone who can true and restore wooden rims?



If your spokes are rusty, they might need to be replaced. I can do the work. I would start by dripping a drop of penetrating oil into each nipple from the tire side so that it soaks into the threads of the spoke. If I can get the nipples to turn than I can true the rim. If they are seized, I will need to replace all or some of the spokes. It is easier to restore the rims with the spokes removed. If we determine what year your bike is, we can determine what saddle it should have. Here are the saddles for 1915





What is your serial number?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice Iver! Are the rims all Wood or are they Metal-clad over Wood? Reason I ask is if they are all Wood, probably a good idea to listen to Gio. If not, keep the original rims on it and get some Pneumatics from our own Robert Dean. Original is best! Late teens or 20s would be my guess. Read the above attached thread and you can pretty much nail the year down. There are no published Serial number charts available for Iver Johnsons.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 28, 2013)

The badge suggests 1921 or later. It has the patent info on it. Is the bright work chrome or nickel.


----------



## gwad1970 (Jun 28, 2013)

The bike has been repainted at some point so a full resto is in order I have a friend that owns a chrome shop so eventually all the brightwork will be nickel. Is there a source for the badging (script Iver  Johnson and truss logo?) Also I keep seeing these IJ with beautiful drop down flowing bars. What are they called and does anyone have a set for sale...Love them! The rims are metal clad and in decent shape Just need cleaned up trued and tired. If I cant make this happen then the 700's will be the way I go. This bike my 1919 Schwinn built Excelsior and my highwheeler are going to be wall art in my basement (Much to my wifes chagrin!) My balloners are my riders! I just love the really old stuff!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2013)

You can get tires from Memory Lane Bicycle Parts.
Maybe you want the Major Taylor handlebars.
These were often used on IJs.

*Major Taylor*


----------



## gwad1970 (Jun 29, 2013)

Those are the bars I was speaking of! Great lines. Thanks for the great info. I will enjoy the hunt for parts!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/major-taylor-handlebar


----------



## gwad1970 (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful!







GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/major-taylor-handlebar


----------

